# Vehicle Carry



## thardey (Aug 10, 2007)

Most of the time, I carry my Glock in my truck, since driving is the most probable time in my particular lifestyle and community when a gun would come in handy.

I've tried different carry options that work well tactically out of the truck (4:00 IWB), and well as options that work inside the truck (10:00 cross-draw), but sacrifice tactical advantages.

So my question is: Is there some kind of holster that's designed to attach to your seat? My truck has captain's chairs, and there is a nice place between the chair and the console where a gun would ride securely, hidden, and easily accessible. I could also wear the IWB holster (kydex) at 4:00, and it would only be a couple of inches to transfer the gun from my hip to the seat-holster when I get in and out.

It could attach either to the seat, or to the console, or maybe just an insert that rests on the ground.


----------



## Grenadier (Aug 10, 2007)

Hmm, I would have suggested two different rigs; Mitch Rosen's CCR (Counter Carjacking Rig) for in-vehicle carry, since it's a very comfortable cross draw, and when you're stepping out of the car, switching to your normal holster.  

http://www.mitchrosen.com/product_line/product_line.html

Otherwise, DeSantis might have what you're looking for:

http://www.desantisholster.com/n92.html


----------



## thardey (Aug 10, 2007)

Grenadier said:


> Hmm, I would have suggested two different rigs; Mitch Rosen's CCR (Counter Carjacking Rig) for in-vehicle carry, since it's a very comfortable cross draw, and when you're stepping out of the car, switching to your normal holster.
> 
> http://www.mitchrosen.com/product_line/product_line.html
> 
> ...



The DeSantis one is pretty close, but I was hoping for something a little lower-profile. 

Is the CCR another holster? So - you're wearing a holster, you get in the car, take the gun out of the holster, put on another holster, then put the gun in that?

I guess that would make sense for long road trips or surveillance, but I'm just a regular citizen, and most of my friends don't know, or aren't comfortable with carrying. I need something that is subtle, that I can make the switch without drawing attention to it.


----------



## Grenadier (Aug 10, 2007)

thardey said:


> The DeSantis one is pretty close, but I was hoping for something a little lower-profile.


 
Were you looking for something like this, then?

http://www.securityandsafetysupply.com/products-duty-gear/protech-8.html




> Is the CCR another holster? So - you're wearing a holster, you get in the car, take the gun out of the holster, put on another holster, then put the gun in that?


 
Yes.  It's really a quick change-over, since you can store your CCR under your car seat when it's not in use.


----------



## thardey (Aug 10, 2007)

Grenadier said:


> Were you looking for something like this, then?
> 
> http://www.securityandsafetysupply.com/products-duty-gear/protech-8.html




That's exactly what I'm looking for -- thanks!


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 11, 2007)

that seat holster is cool, I might have to try that.  So far my solution has just been to have a dedicated "car-gun" in the center console (one of the arm-rest type that hinges on top).  Trying to access a weapon from an IWB holster while belted in is just not going to happen quickly.

As much as I hate Fobus (*spit* Yuck!) they do (or did) make a static mount to which you can attach one of their holsters.  IIRC, it's designed so that it can be adjusted for different angles/positions. 

There was another company that was making this type also (adjustable mount, etc.) but for the life of me I can't remember who it was.


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 11, 2007)

Just a reminder...

Make sure that you know the details of the CCW laws in your area; there may be limits about where you can carry.  Especially since mounting a rig in the car may lead to passengers having access... who may not have a CCW permit.

Also -- if you do get stopped, be sure to warn the cop.  The last thing you want is to be dealing with a cop who's been surprised by a gun...


----------



## thardey (Aug 13, 2007)

That's a good reminder.

In Oregon, it's an open-carry state. Just about anyone who can otherwise own a pistol can carry it on their hip. (You'll just get kicked out of a lot of businesses). You only need the permit if you want to carry it concealed. As far as the passenger issue, as I understand, if it's concealed in my vehicle, of which I "operate or otherwise have control over", and it's attached to my seat, I'm in possession of it. If it's not concealed, then it's "open carry", and you've got a lot more leeway.

Oregon is also not a "duty to declare" state, but if I ever get pulled over I'm sure as heck gonna let the LEO know, in as "mild" a manner as possible, that I have a readily accessible pistol, and where it is.

Plus, I figure that having a CCW is one of those useful bits of information attached to my license plate number, or driver's license, so they probably are prepared for it anyway.

After looking at the seat model, I'm thinking that a webbed strap running from the strut on the back of my seat to the front strut on the floor will function as a "belt" and I could attach whatever holster I want to that. Then I can put it a little farther forward, to keep it out of reach of people in the backseat, and also make it easier for me to reach.


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 13, 2007)

thardey said:


> Oregon is also not a "duty to declare" state, but if I ever get pulled over I'm sure as heck gonna let the LEO know, in as "mild" a manner as possible, that I have a readily accessible pistol, and where it is.
> 
> Plus, I figure that having a CCW is one of those useful bits of information attached to my license plate number, or driver's license, so they probably are prepared for it anyway.


 
Not every state does so...  It'd make life to simple.

As far as advising the cop... it's real simple.  "Officer, I have a gun; it's <wherever>.  I have a CCW, also."  BEFORE you move your hands from the steering wheel.  I don't care if you've got a duty to declare or not; I have major problems with surpises of a firearms nature, for some reason...


----------

